# Stock Cruze wheels width and offset?



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone here know what the stock 16" rims width and offset are? I'm thinking of grabbing bigger and wider rims when I pick up my Cruze but I don't want to be rubbing every where I go.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

im pretty sure they are 16x6.5 +38 for the stock 16" rims. not sure about the 18" rims though. you could go with 8" wide rim. just be careful with the offset and tire sizing.


----------

